# Rangefinder is off-axis...



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi all,
I recently acquired a Voigtlander Bessa R3M with a 40mm nokton lens. 
Unfortunately, I was in an accident barely weeks after purchasing it. The camera fell, landing directly on the lens. 

The lens is allegedly beyond repair - the optics are perfectly fine, but it got compressed an the focus and aperture rings will barely turn. Repair shop won't take it. So that's one thing.

The camera seemed operational. So I obtained another lens to test it. And it looks like something in the rangefinder mechanism is off-axis. When I focus, the images will align on the horizontal axis, but one image is a couple of degrees above the other. 
I haven't brought it to the repair shop yet, because my last experience with them was quite disappointing. (They actually completely lost my lens for over a month before getting it back to me... :thumbdown

Would anyone know if this sounds like something easily repairable?
I have always used SLR's, and this is my first rangefinder, so I don't know much yet...

Thanks!
Alex


----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, rangefinders do get knocked out of whack during hard drops and falls. It is very likely repairable.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 6, 2014)

Very easy repair if you search on net there will be a video but a shop should be able to do it in an hour


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys! I do feel a little better about it now.
I'll keep posted on what happens with the repair.


----------

